# Think Tank > History >  TWENTY HOUSE SEATs going DEMOCRAT starts the SENATE TRIAL ZOO

## Aratus

In the House, Paul Ryan enforced party unity.
Mitch McConnell is infinitely worse in the Senate.
I think SOME Republicans will 'flip the bird' to 
DJT and vote with the Democrats. Bye bye unity.

----------


## timosman

Wonder what your doctor would say?

----------


## Aratus

> Wonder what your doctor would say?


My private doctor thinks Trump is doing a lousy job.
Most of the adults in MY state think this about him!

----------


## Swordsmyth

> In the House, Paul Ryan enforced party unity.
> Mitch McConnell is infinitely worse in the Senate.
> I think SOME Republicans will 'flip the bird' to 
> DJT and vote with the Democrats. Bye bye unity.


Do you think that if you say it often enough it will make it true?

----------


## timosman

> Do you think that if you say it often enough it will make it true?


Aratus is very convincing according to some members.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Aratus is very convincing according to some members.


And some think zippy isn't an enemy.

----------


## Aratus

> And some think zippy isn't an enemy.


Zippy is not the enemy. 
Zippy is somebody's voter
who strayed in here...

The forums are diverse.
Often Libertarian.

----------


## Aratus

Human stupidity is the enemy.
What will go wrong...shall.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Zippy is not the enemy.





> Human stupidity is the enemy.


You do realize that you contradicted yourself, right?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Zippy is not the enemy. 
> Zippy is somebody's voter
> who strayed in here...
> 
> The forums are diverse.
> Often Libertarian.


Zippy is an enemy who comes here to disrupt the movement and mislead those who might convert to our side, even as just a voter he is the enemy, voting is civil war by other means and zip's votes are for those who want to destroy America.

----------


## Aratus

> You do realize that you contradicted yourself, right?


No, I didn't. Zippy is not stupid. Far from it. Just think. 
You confuse being stubbornly contrary with being dumb.

----------


## timosman

> No, I didn't. Zippy is not stupid. Far from it. Just think. 
> You confuse being stubbornly contrary with being dumb.


You are talking semantics now.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> No, I didn't. Zippy is not stupid. Far from it. Just think. 
> You confuse being stubbornly contrary with being dumb.


He is both.

----------


## Aratus

> Zippy is an enemy who comes here to disrupt the movement and mislead those who might convert to our side, even as just a voter he is the enemy, voting is civil war by other means and zip's votes are for those who want to destroy America.


America already got destroyed by 2005 in the way we waged
our War on Terror. The Patriot Act was quite popular. Our war
has drained us. We are war weary. We have an elite that needs
conflict, as a neglect happens elsewhere in the budget. We are
in a downward spiral. Trump has made things worse, not better.
Our debt will take two generations to half pay. We are ceasing
to be a superpower, we are like a backwater, but we have nukes.

----------


## Aratus

Swordsmyth, I can remember a few years back, when activists were here, who produced results.

----------


## Aratus

Zippy being here is not fragmenting things, instead...
He often is a shining example of free speech, I do feel.

----------


## Aratus

I think Trump has destroyed  the GOP.

----------


## timosman

> Swordsmyth, I can remember a few years back, when activists were here, who produced results.


Like not getting Ron elected?

----------


## timosman

> Zippy being here is not fragmenting things, instead...
> He often is a shining example of free speech, I do feel.

----------


## Aratus

If ADMIN unbanned everyone who got a permaban... we'd double our active membership.

----------


## Aratus

Let folks back in, give them a month, and see if they have mellowed.
Zippy did not instigate ANY of the two sided endless quarrels that got
people banned had they been more temperate. Others quit for different
reasons, but I can remember when all conversations were more lively.

----------


## timosman

> Let folks back in, give them a month, and see if they have mellowed.
> Zippy did not instigate ANY of the two sided endless quarrels that got
> people banned had they been more temperate. Others quit for different
> reasons, but I can remember when all conversations were more lively.


Would you like to "debate" Zippy?

----------


## Aratus

> Would you like to "debate" Zippy?


I already have...

----------


## Aratus

I never really hand folks RED rep... Only green bars.

----------


## Aratus

Maybe I can live with the idea of Thomas Massie having to wait until RAND quits to do a Senate run...

BUT he is our shining example of activism. This is why I bumped his threads last nite. Just sayin!

----------


## Aratus

My heart wants Thomas Massie to take on Senator Mitch McConnell
As Rand runs against Trump once again. Or Mike Pence. Either way.

----------


## Aratus

Somebody brought up tactics to lil ole me.
Admittedly yes. Bad form can be bad tactics.
Caution suggests patience. To sit and wait.

----------


## Aratus

Rand either converts to NEoCon in full or he don't

----------


## Aratus

What good are two senate terms if you are unfit to do a POTUS run?

----------


## Aratus

If he runs sincerely and early, he runs before they buy him.

----------


## Schifference

> Maybe I can live with the idea of Thomas Massie having to wait until RAND quits to do a Senate run...
> 
> BUT he is our shining example of activism. This is why I bumped his threads last nite. Just sayin!


Rand will never become POTUS if Trump leaves unpopular. Rand has stood by Trump on controversial issues so if Trump goes down, Rand who has never been up goes down.

----------


## Origanalist

> Zippy is an enemy who comes here to disrupt the movement and mislead those who might convert to our side, even as just a voter he is the enemy, voting is civil war by other means and zip's votes are for those who want to destroy America.

----------


## Swordsmyth

>

----------


## Aratus

> He is both.


Same might be said about our 17th POTUS.
The guy was not stupid or totally illiterate.

----------


## Aratus

Duckies, duckies...duckies!

----------


## Aratus

> In the House, Paul Ryan enforced party unity.
> Mitch McConnell is infinitely worse in the Senate.
> I think SOME Republicans will 'flip the bird' to 
> DJT and vote with the Democrats. Bye bye unity.





> Do you think that if you say it often enough it will make it true?





> Aratus is very convincing according to some members.





> Human stupidity is the enemy.
> 
> (And now we have CHRIS WRAY not being part of D.J Trump's post election purge.
> The FBI found the white van down by the river. They have a suspect and a trial...) 
> 
> What will go wrong...shall.

----------


## Aratus

.





> Human stupidity is the enemy.
> What will go wrong...shall.


.

----------


## Aratus

Is a really big down DOW looming for the next week? As in bigly???

----------


## Aratus

Are we very very very near a classic & patient bear market?
Did DJT enjoy the exhaust fumes from the last FED bubble?

----------


## Aratus

If Mike Pence and/or DJT is our POTUS during a 2019 mini-dip recession,
will the Democrats get a true BLUE WAVE in 2020 and a hint of the same
in less than 2 weeks???  Half of us expect no major seat changes on 11/6

----------


## Aratus

What if we get more of the same but we are more miserable about it?
What if consumer purchasing power declines over the next two years
as prices climb for the 99.99% of us in a painful manner. NO DEAL Brexit
could hit in December. Putting the U.K into a tailspin. The Tories have no
true plan in place. We are borrowing too much. We are not seeing a way
for the economy to find a level above overdrive. We may slide back bigly.

----------


## Aratus

As you all can see, today I am in a classic "Debbie downer" mood.

----------


## Aratus

two words...


Boris Johnson

----------


## dannno

> What if we get more of the same but we are more miserable about it?
> What if consumer purchasing power declines over the next two years
> as prices climb for the 99.99% of us in a painful manner. NO DEAL Brexit
> could hit in December. Putting the U.K into a tailspin. The Tories have no
> true plan in place. We are borrowing too much. We are not seeing a way
> for the economy to find a level above overdrive. We may slide back bigly.


You think the UK getting out of the EU would be a bad thing for the UK?

----------


## Anti Globalist

> You think the UK getting out of the EU would be a bad thing for the UK?


The EU is a globalist organization.  Leaving it will greatly benefit the UK.

----------


## Aratus

TWO IMPEACHMENTS.... no "GUILTY" verdict.  Steve Bannon wants to get back in the saddle again. Who coulda guessed?
https://www.newsweek.com/steve-banno...IDu5feIIjl1aCw  Steve Bannon hopes the HOUSE seats flip back RED in 2o22!

----------


## Aratus

> America already got destroyed by 2005 in the way we waged
> our War on Terror. The Patriot Act was quite popular. Our war
> has drained us. We are war weary. We have an elite that needs
> conflict, as a neglect happens elsewhere in the budget. We are
> in a downward spiral. Trump has made things worse, not better.
> Our debt will take two generations to half pay. We are ceasing
> to be a superpower, we are like a backwater, but we have nukes.


THEN WE GOT HIT BY THE EPIDEMIC.  FROM THIS POINT ON, BLAME BIDEN
FOR THE NEW DEATHs, NOT TRUMP or POOR PENCE.  LETs BE  HONEST, Y'ALL.

----------

